# Dual-table in the works.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Been thinking about doing this for a long time, finally got started on it today. Not sure where I'll end up -- but for now I have an M12V and a 690 in the top. New fences will probably be the next item, then come lower cabinets and DC issues to resolve.

But, it's nice to have a router table set up after not having one around for a few weeks due to re-arranging the shop.










And once again, as per my normal modus-operandus (sp -- is that how you spell -- 'dumpster diving')... free materials only.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Stan that is really neat. I like that idea especially when you are working with two different profiles run one through and go right to the other. Looks like it will save yourself a lot of time. Really like the fence on the left might just take copy of the pic and make me one of them up.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I like that idea,,, Stan... I can sure see the advantages of that setup...and I also like your shopping methods,,,,hahahah... we're on the same page,,,


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys, this setup is sure to be a timesaver -- which was the main reason for the project.

As far as shopping methods Terry -- I just certified in 'Dumpster Diving 201'.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Great Job Stan. I like the Ideal. I now have 2 router tables. I use my old table with a Round over bit mounted all of the time and my new table with my Bosch mounted in it does the majority of my work.

I am also a Certified Scrounger. I piked up some more Wood Fencing the other day that Katrina left for me. I just wish I had room for more of it. I think I have about 30 or 40 BF of Old fencing now. The biggest thing is removing the nails and sorting it.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Most excellent! Good to know I'm not the only one 'certifiable' around here. 

I just recently started a new job working at a door manufacturing company -- my source of 'free wood' has now grown tremendously.


----------

